# newby wanting algae advise



## thatsmyman (May 19, 2008)

Could anybody help me with the problems of blanket weed removal. I have used Viresco as directed but this has not resolved the problem. This is the first time I have has this happen. Any ideas? Thankyou Paul


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

thatsmyman said:


> Could anybody help me with the problems of blanket weed removal. I have used Viresco as directed but this has not resolved the problem. This is the first time I have has this happen. Any ideas? Thankyou Paul


Green algae is caused by too much light, brown by not enough.
turn your light on for fewer hours 
remove algae by hand, if nessacary, remove affected tangled plants.


----------



## thatsmyman (May 19, 2008)

Thanks gor getting back but the problem is very bad but have taken on board your thoughts.Thanks.Paul.PS If anybody got any more idears please let me know.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

thatsmyman said:


> Thanks gor getting back but the problem is very bad but have taken on board your thoughts.Thanks.Paul.PS If anybody got any more idears please let me know.


We used a product called 'green away' it cleared our tank very quickly !!


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

the help people have suggested is really good, but my suggestion is you could by a plec 
you know them fish which eat algae?
little ones might take a little while longer to eat it but are cheaper or you can buy adult ones 
i have one and although hes really old (30 yrs + coz we bought him off someone else) he gets rid of a lot of algae and dont eat ur other fish 

xxxxxxxx

sorry if tht was useless


----------



## Sharr76 (Jul 28, 2008)

Its recommended that tank lights should not be on any longer than 8 hours a day as too much light does aid the growth of algae. I had the same problem, so now I only have the light on from T time to bed time, I did also buy some algae eaters and the problem has now gone.


----------



## chantys (Jul 26, 2008)

try not to use your lights as much in the summer. i use a magnetic algae cleaner which gets it off the sides and then the filter sucks it up.
good luck


----------



## Tom J (Aug 23, 2008)

what are the algae eating fish called?


----------



## Lil-Lady2217 (Sep 27, 2008)

A good algea eating fish is a Siamese Algea Eater , I had Alot of algea and he cleaned up my tank really well .


----------

